# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Duda de invernaderos

## hitosh

Hola, no tengo muy claro el tema de los invernaderos, acontece que yo vivo en la sierra (puno) y aqui las temperauras son bien hostiles para plantas que facilmente crecen en la costa asi que tengo pensado hacer un invernadero, pero como absorven la luz del sol las plantas? veran que pienso forrar el invernadero con plastico grueso para que haya mas temperatura pero la luz del sol? casi todos los invernaderos que vi en internet eran algo opacos por los plasticos, eso no limitaria mis plantas? no puedo abrir el techo del invernadero para que entre el sol ya que la temperatura disminuiria, gracias de antemano  invernadero.jpgTemas similares: Invernaderos informaciom Sistema de riego e invernaderos Un  duda para Inversion en Palta Hass - Motupe (Lambayeque) instalacion invernaderos Invernaderos

----------


## Ararat

El manzano, el peral y el ciruelo europeo (Prunus domestica) soportan temperaturas inferiores a -15ºC, solo tienes que preocuparte del plantón que sea injertado y de una especie que requiera de 800 a 1000 o mas horas de frío, que son variedades de frutales muy cultivados en el norte y centro de europa y norteamerica.
Estos plantones tienen que ser llevados al terreno de cultivo en tu zona (Puno) en los meses de junio y julio.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

